# lighting question



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

im looking to up grade my lighting and they got with luner whats that mean is it for salt water ?


----------



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

this is what i found is this a good deal or not? black solar ts ho 1234 hood its 48in x 8in x 2 and 5/8in, 4 bulb system, switch for each light,216 watt total, 2 choices here- 2 plant growth bulbs, 1 -6500k, 1 - 10000k or 2 - 6500k 2 plant growth bulbs. the plant growth bulbs are red there on sale for 189.00 would that be good for a medium light tank for a 75 gal. soon to be fully planted tank with a tetra community


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

You are hard to understand...lol

1.) Lunar or Lumen? Lunar is night light. Lumen is light intensity/strength. The newer T5 bulbs are higher lumen than typical fluorescents. 

2.) 216w is a lot of light for a 75g tank unless you are using pressurized CO2. That is 3wpg. I personally would go with the 10,000k light. That is pure white light.

3.) Do you have a link to the light system? A switch for each light is not important unless you have multiple plugins, then you can set different times on/off if you want. However it might be nice to keep one or 2 of those lights off all the time for ~162w-104w total if you don't plan to use pressurized CO2. Or buy a 2 bulb setup now (and save some cash) and you can always add one later?


----------



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product thats the site i seen them on i have been looking around i thought i could just run one light i only have a 40 watt on there now seems to do fine but some of the plants i want to get are going to need more than that


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is the link I found:
Catalina Aquarium

It has 3 switches and 3 6ft plugins. So you can have 2 on (one switch does 2), 3 on, or all 4 on. That is a pretty good option. One negative that I saw however, is that for this price it does not include the mounting brackets or a splash guard unlike some other setups.

Compare them to some at marineandreef.com/ (look at T5 freshwater).


----------



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

i found a 3x 54watt for 138 deal il keep in mind i noticed the same thing they got brackets also pretty cheap i thought didnt see splash gua rds thought i seen some mounting brackets pretty cheap dont remember about about splash guards looked at to many sites today thanks for the help i found one that has splash guard and they dont need mounting brackets they set right on top of a glass top like what i have ? the way it looks


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If you keep the glass on, don't worry too much about splash guards. It is for people who do not use glass tops. I keep my tank "open".


----------

